# Lack of coraline algae



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 30gl fowlr that has been set up for about 5 months with about 40lbs of rock. I just recently added 18lbs of dry rock to make it 40 and I have been testing my alkalinity and calcium every other day and neither of them go down or really change. I never really had any coralline algae growth just on 2 rocks and on some shells....Should this be a problem?

My live stock:
B&W Ocellaris Clown
Ocellaris Clown 
Yellow Watchman Goby
Longnose Hawkfish
Firefish
Wrasse-not sure what kind it is....one of the flasher wrasses

Invertes:
2 peppermint shrimp
skunk shrimp
camel shrimp


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

whats your lighting? That could easily be the problem. If your lighting is sufficient then i suggest getting a rock with coraline all ready on it from a friend or lfs.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

What are your Alkalinity and Calcium levels?


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

DKH is 12, calcium is 480. I have one Actinic 420 bulb and the other is what came in it.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Those levels are very good. It very well could be the lack of lighting that is slowing the coraline growth in your tank. Can you post a pic of the fixture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Before you worry, realize that it may take 4 to 6 months of aquarium maturity for you to really see coraline begin to set hold. If the aquarium has been set up for this long or longer, then I would say the lack of coraline growth is a sign that something is "off". 

One issue could be livestock. Urchins eat coraline. Do you have an urchine in the tank?

Another possibility is excessive phosphate which makes it difficult for calcium to be utilized properly by coraline algae and corals. Give your phosphates a test, both in the tank water and from the source water.

I would explore the calcium situation in more detail, including tests for phosphate, magnesium, and pH. I would even be interested in strontium and iron test results before dismissing water chemistry as the cause of poor coraline growth.

What salt mix & buffers do you use?


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

For salt mix I use the instant ocean. And I don't use any buffers. I have the calcium A&B stuff but I havent put them in yet because I would just be adding more calcium to the tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

bran91 said:


> For salt mix I use the instant ocean. And I don't use any buffers. I have the calcium A&B stuff but I havent put them in yet because I would just be adding more calcium to the tank.


Ok, lets talk about this a bit. What exactly are you using? At least from what I have seen, the A & B additives are a combination of carbonate buffers and calcium chloride.


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

Its called Kent marine nano-reefs part a and b


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, so you have 1 part buffers and 1 part calcium supplement. At 12DKH and 480ppm, you don't want to add either part at the moment.

What is your pH test result? Test first thing in the morning, before the lights come on.


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just tested the pH, its 8.2


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We can eliminate pH, alkalinity, and calcium as an issue, in my opinion. Coraline also has difficulty taking hold when there are excessive phosphates being introduced into the aquarium. Often the phosphate tests will not show the real level being input, because the phosphates are utilized nearly as fast as they become available. (Think bacteria breaking down ammonia, and ammonia tests zero. You could still have high dissolved organic compounds and rising nitrates.) 

What is your water source? Do you use filter pads or a filter sock?


----------



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

I use well water before it goes through the softener.


----------

